# DS #2609: Harvest Moon DS: Island of Happiness (USA)



## JPH (Aug 29, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-3582^^

*GBAtemp does not have any illegal ROM files. Ask for them or spread them and you will be immediately banned.*


----------



## James B. (Aug 29, 2008)

Yay! I really hope this is good!


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 29, 2008)

is this in 3d or 2d


----------



## Purdie (Aug 29, 2008)

YES!


----------



## Seven (Aug 29, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> is this in 3d or 2d


From what it looked like in the screens, 3D models on a 2D surface, à la Rune Factory.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Aug 29, 2008)

is this the same thing as the other harvest moon?
cept on a island?


----------



## BiscuitBee (Aug 29, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> is this the same thing as the other harvest moon?
> cept on a island?


Yay!

I forget of the models are 3d... I think they are just pre-rendered... a la Donkey Kong Country.


----------



## Rod (Aug 29, 2008)

F*@# YEAH!


----------



## SirDrake (Aug 29, 2008)

/me hopes its good


----------



## sorrow36 (Aug 29, 2008)

le meknow the site were i can download this game


----------



## albel005 (Aug 29, 2008)

can someone send me a link to where to download it to my profile thanks


----------



## alex (Aug 29, 2008)

Wow, people asking for ROMs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've played Harvest Moon only because of the calm scene. I like to relax sometimes. I may try this some time.

Anybody try it already?


----------



## Icey (Aug 29, 2008)

Mods are to overzealous these days. I stated that it was for entertainment purposes only. ugh.


----------



## feds4u (Aug 29, 2008)

Wow yet another Harvest Moon game.  Doesn't the DS already have 2 or 3 games in this series?


----------



## SoulAnger (Aug 29, 2008)

Awesome!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I loved the japanese version.

edit:


			
				firstpost said:
			
		

> *GBAtemp does have any illegal ROM files. *Ask for them or spread them and you will be immediately banned.


... what the?


----------



## Lumstar (Aug 29, 2008)

Yeah, but they can take ages to translate. Especially the girl's one did.


----------



## Live Again (Aug 29, 2008)

Everything you need to know
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harvest_Moon:...nd_of_Happiness


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Aug 29, 2008)

Good lord, what's with the flood of games lately?  I mean...for a while there, we had a drought of titles and now we're getting over five a day.  Wow.  

I've never played Harvest Moon, and only have had low interest in it.  Which would be a good one to cut my teeth on the series, so to speak?  I want to see what the hubbub is about.  =P

Edit:  And yes, I realize the irony of being in a hick state and not being too interested in farming.  XD


----------



## feds4u (Aug 29, 2008)

Live Again said:
			
		

> Everything you need to know
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harvest_Moon:...nd_of_Happiness



That's actually pretty damn usefull and informative.  Thank you.


----------



## mrchew (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## Feels Good Man (Aug 29, 2008)

omfg : D

WOOO. N+ and thisss YEEE


----------



## JPH (Aug 29, 2008)

More image here

Also, quit with all the 'ROM Talk' - if you ask or spread any ROM links you will be immediately banned. No question. We're serious this time.


----------



## alex (Aug 29, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> More image here
> 
> Also, quit with all the 'ROM Talk' - if you ask or spread any ROM links you will be immediately banned. No question. We're serious this time.


Woo, actually 3D! HMDS sucked with all the glitches and bad graphics.


----------



## theman69 (Aug 29, 2008)

does anyone older than 14+ find this game fun?


----------



## leetcakes (Aug 29, 2008)

._. only if there was no "Harvest" and "Island of Happiness"


----------



## gumbyscout (Aug 29, 2008)

theman69 said:
			
		

> does anyone older than 14+ find this game fun?


Many people find them fun. They start out slow, but you will get addicted, even on the cruddy Harvest Moon DS/cute ones. My mom played once and she was addicted for a week, and she is 42.


----------



## FlameTakuya (Aug 29, 2008)

theman69 said:
			
		

> does anyone older than 14+ find this game fun?



Yup, I'm 17, and I love Harvest Moon. All the games are fun.


----------



## wilddenim (Aug 29, 2008)

And I'm 23, I love Harvest Moon series! Though, I liked the GBA version better than DS version. 

But I've been waiting for this! YAY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




N+ sucked *hides from flaming* but this should be good! 

Yeah, finally a rush of games! It have been extremely slow in past two or three weeks.


----------



## shadowboy (Aug 29, 2008)

theman69 said:
			
		

> does anyone older than 14+ find this game fun?


GO DIE NOW!
I'm 17 and I have loved this series since forever.
The reviewers are wrong, this game rocks.  Screw them.




HARVEST MOOOOON!!


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 29, 2008)

wilddenim said:
			
		

> N+ sucked *hides from flaming* but this should be good!


Severely overhyped.


I think I'll check this out anyway even though I've been playing Harvest Moon since the GBC versions.


----------



## Rayder (Aug 29, 2008)

This is what I call an "Advanced Casual Noob" game.  Or a game for girls.  Take your pick.  If you are a girl, I can understand you liking this crappy game, but any dude who likes this crap is.........how can I say they this.........GAY!

Jeez!  I hate these kind of games.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This, my friends, is what the DS is (apparently) all about.


Sad isn't it?


Yes, it is. Very sad indeed.


----------



## Batman55 (Aug 29, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> This is what I call an "Advanced Casual Noob" game.  Or a game for girls.  Take your pick.  If you are a girl, I can understand you liking this crappy game, but any dude who likes this crap is.........how can I say they this.........GAY!
> 
> Jeez!  I hate these kind of games.
> 
> ...



Was that a joke? I laughed so hard.

What's with the flood of good games after a drought of like nothing except Bangai-O?


----------



## Lumstar (Aug 29, 2008)

I prefer PSP anyway.


----------



## Gaisuto (Aug 29, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> This is what I call an "Advanced Casual Noob" game.  Or a game for girls.  Take your pick.  If you are a girl, I can understand you liking this crappy game, but any dude who likes this crap is.........how can I say they this.........GAY!
> 
> Jeez!  I hate these kind of games.
> 
> ...


Harvest Moon has been on almost every non-Microsoft system since the SNES. SNES, N64, GCN, PS1, PS2, GBA, PSP, Wii.


----------



## Carnivean (Aug 29, 2008)

I've been waiting for this since Runefactory, I'm hoping I'll be able to work out how to get the girl I want without a walkthrough but I've never managed that in the past.




			
				Rayder said:
			
		

> - Homophobic, uninformed rant here -



YOUR THEORY:
Playing a game in which you court and marry girls is 

DEDUCTION:
You want to play a game in which you marry boys.


...Shit, seems you're in quite the pickle? Although you probably do like 'pickles', you crazy closet dweller you.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Aug 29, 2008)

Finally! Seemed like ages while waiting for this game. It took an extra 2 days to arrive after its initial release because of stupid customs holding it up. I just hope something like this doesn't happen anymore in the future > .

Anyway, the HM series is one of those kind of games where you gotta try it yourself to believe. Before I started playing the games, my friend told me all about it and I thought it was pretty boring. When my older brother bought a PS2, he borrowed Save the Homeland (Which is the game my friend was talking about) and so, I decided to give it a shot. To my amaze, I found it to be quite addicting! I later went to play handheld Harvest Moon games and they were even better than Save the Homeland, which is how I got started on the series.


----------



## FlameTakuya (Aug 29, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> This is what I call an "Advanced Casual Noob" game.  Or a game for girls.  Take your pick.  If you are a girl, I can understand you liking this crappy game, but any dude who likes this crap is.........how can I say they this.........GAY!
> 
> *Jeez!  I hate these kind of games.
> 
> ...



That's just your opinion.

Rather sexist person, aren't you?

I still like the games, even though I'm a guy. Nothing you can do to change that.


----------



## Megaman0 (Aug 29, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> This is what I call an "Advanced Casual Noob" game.  Or a game for girls.  Take your pick.  If you are a girl, I can understand you liking this crappy game, but any dude who likes this crap is.........how can I say they this.........GAY!
> 
> Jeez!  I hate these kind of games.
> 
> ...



Crap better tell my girlfriend that I like to suck penis...


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey everyone,

This is a video trailer for Harvest Moon DS: Island of Happiness

i did not make this as i thought there is no need to make a review as there a so many vids of this game already..

WEll i will keep bringing to vids..


----------



## deathfisaro (Aug 29, 2008)

Trailer said:
			
		

> AVAILABLE SUMMER 2008


August 26th isn't exactly summer around here but I'll still take it.


----------



## Dirtie (Aug 29, 2008)

Just like all the handheld versions this one is based on a console version, specifically Magical Melody in this case (which was awesome in every way in gameplay terms). Might give this one a proper go.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Aug 29, 2008)

Dirtie said:
			
		

> Just like all the handheld versions this one is based on a console version, specifically Magical Melody in this case (which was awesome in every way in gameplay terms). Might give this one a proper go.



This is not based on Magical Melody at all. In fact, this isn't based on any console ones at all. You fail

Also Harvest Moon Shining Sun and Friend is part 2 of this.


----------



## Curley5959 (Aug 29, 2008)

So its a type of game that some people like and some dont???

Fair enough


----------



## elfsander (Aug 29, 2008)

Curley5959 said:
			
		

> So its a type of game that some people like and some dont???
> 
> Fair enough


Indeed, every game has that.

And why would it be for girls only if you can chose to play as a guy? And what's wrong with female gamers anyway? I have some great female (and male) friends with who I love to play games like UT, CS, etc.


----------



## Purdie (Aug 29, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Hurr durr durr herpey derp hurr "Hurr Durr HURRDURR" darp.  Hurrdurr derp darp durr.  Derp durr hurr.  Hurr durr hurr durr hurr, hurr derp de derpy derp da durr hurr, hurr durr durr hurr de derp de durr.........HURRRRRRRRRRRRR.........DORP!
> 
> Hurr!  Durr hurr derp durr hurr.
> 
> ...


Cool story, bro.
And so this post won't be off topic, I hate how they reversed the setup. I keep trying to go to my house as if it were in the top corner =/
Also movement and actions are so tedious to perform.
I kinda wish I just had a Friends of Mineral Town cartridge.


----------



## Curley5959 (Aug 29, 2008)

Looks like someone cant read if all they see is Hurs and Durs and a DORP.. 

LAME, In My opinion and not funny at all..


----------



## SkH (Aug 29, 2008)

Wow! Yay! How I wanted this in English when I played the Japanese version of this game... ~


----------



## Curley5959 (Aug 29, 2008)

A little enthusiastic.. Just about to 'back' this up on my flashcart now, You never know if I might lose my proper save 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope its good..


----------



## Horkel (Aug 29, 2008)

Yeah, finally. The first HM, that is better than the SNES one. The previous HM for handhelds were all boring and crap. But this plays so fresh and the feeling when you play it.... aawwww wonderful


----------



## Retal (Aug 29, 2008)

Wow, loads of nubs got their posts deleted over this juvenile game. What does that tell you?


----------



## ChaosBoi (Aug 29, 2008)

Man, there's a few bones I've got to pick with this game, such as some items (Like the color grass) don't stack like in SSaF. By this, I mean they're counted separately and take up more inventory space. Also, shipping items has become a painful chore


----------



## Purdie (Aug 29, 2008)

ChaosBoi said:
			
		

> Man, there's a few bones I've got to pick with this game, such as some items (Like the color grass) don't stack like in SSaF. By this, I mean they're counted separately and take up more inventory space. Also, shipping items has become a painful chore


----------



## -Mew- (Aug 29, 2008)

Yay new harvest moon!


----------



## Curley5959 (Aug 29, 2008)

Im a bit of meh over this game.. Havent tried it out yet but people say its the best and others say its crap. Will try it out but Im not sure about it yet.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Could be good, or not.. 

If its anything like Harvest Moon Cute?? (was that it?? or the recent one before this) I didnt like it..


----------



## ChaosBoi (Aug 29, 2008)

Purdie said:
			
		

> ChaosBoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Man, there's a few bones I've got to pick with this game, such as some items (Like the color grass) don't stack like in SSaF. By this, I mean they're counted separately and take up more inventory space. Also, shipping items has become a painful chore


----------



## Lumstar (Aug 29, 2008)

Isn't SSaF the next one, not yet announced for an English version?


----------



## whatfun81 (Aug 29, 2008)

Not saving on DS extreme tried arm7 patch ECT no good


----------



## Rayder (Aug 29, 2008)

Yes people, I was joking around.  I had about a dozen beers last night and was in a hyper mode.  WOOT!

I can't believe some of the crap I wrote last night......but I still don't like games like this, that much was for real.


----------



## elfsander (Aug 29, 2008)

You shouldn't post when you're drunk


----------



## Purdie (Aug 29, 2008)

ChaosBoi said:
			
		

> Purdie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Covarr (Aug 29, 2008)

How to play Harvest Moon:

Plant seed. Take a step to the left. Plant another seed. Take another step to the left. Plant another seed. Etc.

Water. Take a step to the left. Water. Take a step to the left.

There's a rock in the way. Use your megaton hammer. Now plant a seed there, water it, and take a step to the left.

It's been two hours now. Go to town. Spend the money you earned farming on more farming equipment and different kinds of seeds. Go back to the farm and repeat the whole damn process.

Harvest Moon is the most tedious game I've ever played. Give me FFCC:My Life as a King DS, plz. It's got so much more to do, and better pacing so you don't have to spend HOURS on basic daily upkeep.


----------



## pduin (Aug 29, 2008)

Is this game any good? Threw the other one away because it went game over in literally 2 minutes after i decided not to rescue the mayor from my killer dog. I was like WTF! I'm only playing for 2 minutes, and it's game over because I let my dog kill the mayor (come on, he WAS a total a-hole).


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 29, 2008)

Well I can't say that this is a good HM game.  Controls are a bit crappy and pointless.  Touchscreen is suppose to make things simpler not fiddly.

Played it for about an hour and it seemed way too easy, like its aimed at 8 year olds.  Nothing new at all, even the story seems identical to most titles.

Most HM fanboys will moan about a lot of things in this game but I reckon they'll still like it despite the problems.

I really hope someone other than Marvelous start developing these games in the future, like Neverland who did the excellent Rune Factory games.  Such a shame to see a great franchise go downhill.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Aug 29, 2008)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> ...Nothing new at all, even the story seems identical to most titles.... Such a shame to see a great franchise go downhill.



Yeah, it doesn't seem so much a case of the series going downhill so much as it just seems like they're churning out the same game over and over. I've played quite a few of these Harvest Moon games, and though they're still fun when I'm in the mood for it, they all are basically the same, with some minor differences here and there.


----------



## Curley5959 (Aug 29, 2008)

Good thing I have never played any games involving the name Harvest Moon before.. I played Rune Factory and I found it Good and I also played Harvest Moon Cute for like 10 secs but it was so LAME...


----------



## Law (Aug 29, 2008)

Curley5959 said:
			
		

> Good thing I have never played any games involving the name Harvest Moon before.. I played Rune Factory and I found it Good and I also played Harvest Moon Cute for like 10 secs but it was so LAME...



1) Get N64 emulator
2) Get Harvest Moon 64
3) Play Harvest Moon 64
4) Almost starve to death because you've forgotten to eat in the last two weeks

Or

1) Download SNES emulator
2) Get Harvest Moon
3) Play Harvest Moon
4) Invest hours into the game only for it to end and leave you wanting more.


----------



## Zerrix (Aug 29, 2008)

Ehm, does the text in the nfo "HEY JPH, GO F*CK YOUR MOM" refers to the JPH from GBAtemp? o.O
If yes, just one question, WHY? xD

Here you go with the nfo I found on ... click on the spoiler


Spoiler


----------



## Horkel (Aug 29, 2008)

Rune Factory is lame. At the first look it was good. But it's more of the same over and over than in the regular HMs. RF was boring to me. But I am looking forward to Frontier


----------



## berlinka (Aug 29, 2008)

According to this *"GBAtemp does not have any illegal ROM files. Ask for them or spread them and you will be immediately banned."* text on the frontpage I guess this is a game that people are fighting over? It kinda surprises me as I think Harvest Moon was a bit of fun on my GBA, but after that it all got too tedious. It's the same as with Animal Crossing, if you've seen one, you've seen em all. 

This is one of those games you give your kid when you buy it a DS. Cause if a kid only gets one game this title could keep it busy for AAAAAAGES!


----------



## shakirmoledina (Aug 29, 2008)

That took time from when it was expected to be released
So many games with no time at all
Not so much to expect from this still but still nice to have a different game on the DS of HM


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Aug 29, 2008)

Zerrix said:
			
		

> Ehm, does the text in the nfo "HEY JPH, GO F*CK YOUR MOM" refers to the JPH from GBAtemp? o.O
> If yes, just one question, WHY? xD
> 
> Here you go with the nfo I found on ... click on the spoiler
> ...



i wouldn't be too surprised if it was.

On topic: I might give this one a roll and i know for certain my kid sister wants it so fun times to be had after the release drought


----------



## lalalalala (Aug 29, 2008)

Well, let's see how this compares to Friends of Mineral Town. The HMDS was very repetitive in the series... Not fun at all.


----------



## HBK (Aug 29, 2008)

Finally a good game after the fiasco of From the Abyss and the repetitiveness of N+.


----------



## Rod (Aug 29, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> 1) Download SNES emulator
> 2) Get Harvest Moon
> 3) Play Harvest Moon
> 4) Invest hours into the game only for it to end and leave you wanting more.


Playing on an emulator after Harvest Moon 64/BtN, that might be more like it. But on 1997, that game was all the rage.

One of the few reasons I didn't regret buying a Snes. (got it on 1995, less then two years later the N64 shoved it aside =P)


----------



## Smef (Aug 29, 2008)

I bought this yesterday and got the chicken thing with it, which was pretty strange.  The game seems good so far, though I'm only about 15 days into it.  In rune factory you could walk through your crops, but in this one you are back to the impassable crops and the strange U-shaped planting, which was a bit disappointing, but was also a sign that we were returning to classic HM gameplay.  The farm in this one is much bigger than HM:MM and AWL; more similar to HM:64 and FoMT.

The graphics are like a 3D FoMT, and the gameplay is similar to it as well, which excites me.  I loved FoMT and HM:64, though I started on HM for Gameboy.  The controls are similar to Zelda for DS, with the stylus being used for movement.  I like the new controls, though I wish there were a few changes made to the way you pick up items so that you don't have to put EVERY item you pick up into your backpack.  

It's going to take a few seasons to really see the full extent of the game experience, but this game so far looks like it's going to shape up to be one of the best in the series.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Aug 29, 2008)

Meh. I'm not a big fan of harvest moon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Oh well, I love N+ :3


----------



## Rod (Aug 29, 2008)

From what I've played looks like there is no D-Pad movement, eh? So this REALLY is a version of Island of Happiness instead of Shining Sun and Friends...

Bad move, Natsume. =|


----------



## wohoo (Aug 29, 2008)

Interesting... I was just wondering when the next harvest moon would come 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully this one will better than the last one.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Aug 29, 2008)

the controls are just like Phantom hourglass
btw, what do i eat?
the bar below my stamina is going down and theres like nothing i can eat
those lil hearts i find on the floor just rais my stamina


----------



## cutterjohn (Aug 29, 2008)

From my perspective it's the best of the English "normal" (excludes Rune Factory) HM games, but the controls really incredibly suck.

I can't believe that it got through playtesting and a Japanese release w/o someone realizing, hey our control scheme blows... and either fixed it or added an optional control mechanism.  i.e. this game clearly illustrates what happens when game companies attempt to artificially use a touch screen control mechanism rather than something that would work better just because N wants everyone to think that touchscreens are some how cool and wonderful for doing everything with.

RF got the hybrid mix right IMO, while this... this... is just ... AWFUL ...  cries out for a control scheme hack.

(Movement control is way too touchy for touch screen use which is the ONLY way to move your character around.  Also non-useable items, i.e. non-tools, require dragging to toss them o.w. they go right back into your backpack, etc.  Game play itself is still good for a HM game, but this control system just entirely ruins the game...)

[EDIT]
RF got the touch screen usage right, by ALLOWING you to use the touch screen to select multiple locations (up to 9 IIRC) for actions to be performed at although it's pathfinding was AWFUL as in nearly non-existent.  Items in inventory, etc. could also be selected via the touch screen OR (again the correct way to implement controls) via D-PAD and buttons. etc.

As to food, I think that you can eat some of the stuff you grow, and eventually make better thing froms recipes.  RF had some of this, but I've still not gotten that far in it as even though they added roguelike factors to it, you still have most of the normal HM crap to do which makes it one of those games that I only ever play now and then.  I've played RF the most as it's the only one that I've found with a palatable control scheme and aesthetics to date.  The original HM for the DS looks like crap, and the controls on the GBA versions were almost as tedious as IoH's while the gameboy versions seemed too simplistic to keep me interested unlike the Pokemon games (another series of games that I play every now and then, in the same fashion that I play solitaire card games and other handheld games like All Time Classics).

Also, don't let your little character passout, as he doesn't get as much stamina back from sleeping, and doesn't seem to get as much fullness from food either.  It's buried in the manual or the tutorial somewhere IIRC, plus in RF they get "sick" if you stay up too late as well, not sure about the regular HM games.
[/EDIT]


----------



## virtualboy (Aug 29, 2008)

The gfx look kind of blah. The straight 2D ones were nicer...


----------



## Razorwing (Aug 29, 2008)

I am a big Harvest Moon fan and have been playing this for an hour or so now and it is probably gonna be deleted from my SD card very shortly.

The touch screen controls have just ruined the whole HM experience, I mean whats so wrong with the D-Pad? I am finding simple tasks like weeding and clearing up logs/stones are taking twice as long as they should do just because I can't get the guy to face the right square etc.

Oh well guess I am back to waiting for Rune Factory 2 to come out in English


----------



## deathfisaro (Aug 29, 2008)

If I played this is year 2000, I'd have loved it.

The economy is broken (Pay 120G for seeds, a couple days later 18 crops -16 on one day and 2 more the next day- give you over 6,000G. WTF?).
Not being able to walk on crops is so 20th century.
Picking up items (like pulling weed) take forever.
While you can move diagonally you can't take actions diagonally unless you're standing on that actual cell (unlike + directions, where you can perform actions one cell in front of you).
Every day all characters give you one useless dialogue, forcing you to talk to them twice if you want to use shops, flirt, or even just chit-chat.
Animal minigames are simply chores and not much of a minigame.
Loading is quite long, for example when you exit the shop screen you see a long black screen -the kind of loadings you see on optical media but not on carts-.
And finally, delivery box asking me "DO YOU REALLY WANT TO SHIP THAT? YES/NO" every single damn time is simply torture. Okay let's get this straight. In order to ship the item, you need to:
1) Touch menu
2) Touch backpack
3) Drag the item over to one of the 4 equip rings
4) Exit menu
5) Equip the item
6) Walk over to delivery box
7) Touch the delivery box
After 7 steps, the game wants to know if I want to ship that item. Hell, as if people can accidentally perform all 7 steps in the correct order and ship out a wrong item.


Being able to skip tutorials is a big plus +2 points there. (Although you still get harassed by "Do you really want to skip the tutorial? YES/NO")
The concept of developing an island is pretty cool, another point.

So overall, 3/10.

My all-time favorite is RF1. Yes ores are overly expensive and all kinds of limitations on dungeons were bad, but it's still better than RF2's first half. 
(RF2's first half is almost pure HM. You grow crops, do sidequests, and get married.)


----------



## NatsuMatto (Aug 30, 2008)

Gotta say I'm really disappointed that this game seems to suck.  I'm a big HM fan, and put many hours into FOMT, RF, and Innocent Life on the PSP.

I'm not sure I want to even bother with the ROM after hearing the comments.


----------



## Curley5959 (Aug 30, 2008)

hmm, Good posts here, bad posts there.. Man I have to play this, Its already on my cart just gotta play it..


----------



## lalalalala (Aug 30, 2008)

I don't like the touchscreen that much. It's hard to pick up stuff. And I don't understand why wild flowers are not combined like seeds. Argh. Forcing me to get the medium backpack. 

How do you increase the stamina of the character? I barely hoed and watered 16 or so squares and it passed out. ARGH~


----------



## NatsuMatto (Aug 30, 2008)

lalalalala said:
			
		

> I don't like the touchscreen that much. It's hard to pick up stuff. And I don't understand why wild flowers are not combined like seeds. Argh. Forcing me to get the medium backpack.
> 
> How do you increase the stamina of the character? I barely hoed and watered 16 or so squares and it passed out. ARGH~



Eating the various "Grasses" (which look like hearts for some odd reason) will increase stamina.  There are usually at least 4-5 to be found on the beach and around the shop area.

I don't know if anyone noticed this yet, but the controls are a little easier if you use a combination of the stylus AND the d-pad.  The 4 equipment items are mapped to each of the four directions on the d-pad, so you can move with the stylus then tap "left" (or whatever) to use the hoe/watering can/etc. 

The inventory system is bunk... why I have to manually stack like items is beyond my understanding.  

Not sure how much longer I'm going to stick with it.


----------



## Carnivean (Aug 30, 2008)

NatsuMatto said:
			
		

> lalalalala said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was also finding it somewhat nicer when just moving around hitting L and tapping in the direction I desired ocassionally.


----------



## deathfisaro (Aug 30, 2008)

Using touchscreen to plow or water crops isn't that bad. What makes it really bad is inability to walk over sprouts/crops.

When watering seeds, I stand on the middle row or column, water 3 directions, go one step forward, water 3 directions, go one step forward and water 2 remaining directions. 
But watering 8 non-seeds are more than double the hassle compared to watering 9 seeds.


----------



## reimu (Aug 30, 2008)

This game does have its annoyances, sure. You can't walk over your crops, shipping things is annoying because you have to put the objects into the four slots instead of scrolling and the game is really really hard. Despite these annoyances, they are really easy to get over. I like a lot of things in this game that weren't in previous games. I LOVE how you can have four equipped items at one time. Very useful. It was a pain on the other games to scroll through a huge list of items to get what you want. I love the cute 3D sprites and the new characters are awesome.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vaughn. The game is way more challenging than previous HM's but I like it like that. It gives me motivation to plant crops instead of just running around and trying to get all the guys/girls to like me xD. It feels so good to see my farm gradually build up from nothing and the hunger bar makes the game feel more realistic.. kinda like the sims. Overall, no matter what people say. I LOVE THIS GAME. Period.

For any true fan of the series. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Garamir (Aug 30, 2008)

Meh, the controls are fine, they just took a little time to get adjusted to. In some ways, it's faster then old harvest moons. Only things that annoy me are the damn confirmations for putting feed in the bin or shipping things. Oh, and seemingly random stacking. Otherwise, It's still a great harvest moon experience.


----------



## NatsuMatto (Aug 30, 2008)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> NatsuMatto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To be fair, Innocent Life came out long before Rune Factory.

I agree that "IL" got a little boring to me, but I think that was because the game wanted to be more of an "exploration" game rather than a traditional Harvest Moon game that focused on farming and romance.  Sure, you had a farm in "IL," but it very quickly becomes incredibly easy to maintain your farm with barely any effort (the robot helper, for example).  Not having any romance angle in the story also gives you a lot less to do, and while the nearby town seemed like it would offer lots of opportunities for interaction, there really wasn't much going on there.

That said, I actually really loved the visuals in the game-- the characters, the buildings, the scenery... I thought it was very impressive at times. I loved the "buggy" car, the tent that allowed you to sleep anywhere, and a lot of other things.  Like Rune Factory, you spent a lot of time in this game going through ruins... although there are no monsters or anything to fight (probably why it was a little less exciting).  

Like most HM games, I played it for a good number of hours but ended up quitting before getting to the end (Friends of Mineral Town is the only HM game I've actually finished).  Still, I had a good time with "IL" for what it was worth.

I've spent a bit more time with ISLAND OF HAPPINESS, but I am not really getting into it at all. There's no way this is faster than other HM games, and the return to impassible crops is a huge step backwards.


----------



## reimu (Aug 30, 2008)

Garamir said:
			
		

> Meh, the controls are fine, they just took a little time to get adjusted to. In some ways, it's faster then old harvest moons. Only things that annoy me are the damn confirmations for putting feed in the bin or shipping things. Oh, and seemingly random stacking. Otherwise, It's still a great harvest moon experience.




If you drag the item from your hands to the shipping bin/feed bin you don't get the confirmation screen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The items are only stacked if they are exactly the same in rank, you can stack them manually but the items stack to the lowest rank in the stack. Hope that helps.


----------



## Garamir (Aug 31, 2008)

reimu said:
			
		

> If you drag the item from your hands to the shipping bin/feed bin you don't get the confirmation screen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh. That makes sense. It's still annoying, but at least I understand why it does that.


----------



## Law (Aug 31, 2008)

Messed about with this in No$GBA got a bit earlier, didn't get too far in though. Walls of text all over the place.

Moving around didn't seem that bad, though. Maybe if I put it on my flashcart and play more of it I'll see more of the problems, though.


----------



## Lametta (Aug 31, 2008)

It's kinda boring even for a HM lover like me. Controls are too messy and I still have to figure out where the building materials go... it's impossible to put them in the building for materials  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I guess I'll get rid of it soon waiting for Rune Factory 2 in english.


----------



## Prime (Aug 31, 2008)

This game starts off so slow >_>


----------



## shakirmoledina (Aug 31, 2008)

they need to come up with something interesting like mining for HM:FOMT
building stuff is just not working


----------



## Curley5959 (Aug 31, 2008)

This is ok, I guess.. I need to get more in depth worth it though.. Maybe a 2 hour trip would do it..


----------



## wackygoose (Sep 1, 2008)

wont load on my R4 using the latest fw


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 1, 2008)

wackygoose said:
			
		

> wont load on my R4 using the latest fw



Tough luck. No updates to fix it. Maybe YSmenu or arm7 patch will help.


----------



## asuri (Sep 1, 2008)

worked on my r4 firmware 1.18
might have a fake r4 there


----------



## wackygoose (Sep 1, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> wackygoose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


arm7 solved the problem


----------



## deathfisaro (Sep 1, 2008)

HMS and Cute tired me out before I was given the controls. Some useless dialogue and tutorial forever and I got sick of them. This game suffers from the same garbage dialogues but at least tutorials are skippable.


----------



## Gamer (Sep 1, 2008)

It seems some people are having problems saving (both Supercard DS One and Slot2)

The save must be 512 KB or 1MB? It's working fine for you guys?

Thanks


----------



## deathfisaro (Sep 1, 2008)

512Kb. I edited money with iDeaS and 512Kb worked fine.


----------



## klein (Sep 2, 2008)

Bah, I don't like this one for some reason. I liked Harvest Moon: A wonderful life and Rune factory was ok but I just don't like it that I can't use the D-pad for this. I also wish that I wouldn't have to be right next to something to do it. You know in how in Animal Crossing you could be a bit away from something and they would automaticly go up do it? Ya, it isn't like that.

I'll try it a bit more but the controls are really bugging me.


----------



## JPH (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm addicted to this game right now - it's great!
It took me a little while to get used to the controls, but I must say I'm loving everything about it.
It's definitely better than the past Nintendo DS versions, and I'm actually linking it more than the GBA installment. The graphics are nice and 3D, the gameplay is traditional yet fun.

Definitely on my favorite NDS games list. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also, if anyone ever wants to link up - then just PM me


----------



## kaisai (Sep 2, 2008)

i just dont like the controls of the game, time to time when i try to use my axe or hammer i pick up the stick or rock, 

can some1 pm on how u place it back on the floor


----------



## Carnivean (Sep 2, 2008)

kaisai said:
			
		

> i just dont like the controls of the game, time to time when i try to use my axe or hammer i pick up the stick or rock,
> 
> can some1 pm on how u place it back on the floor



press the direction / button you've bound the tool to instead, swapping the menu to the left helps as it means you can hold the d-pad for using tools etc. stopping you messing up with them.


----------



## kaisai (Sep 2, 2008)

yea ive been doin that now but how do u place back on the floor
ooo how do u get your Ful up been eatin random things and it doesnt go back up


----------



## taramas (Sep 2, 2008)

also not working on my R4..i downloaded the latest software,nothing...i did the arm7 trick,nothing again..wtf?its the first game not working on my card!!

cmonnnnn i have some crops to harvest!!!!


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 2, 2008)

kaisai said:
			
		

> yea ive been doin that now but how do u place back on the floor
> ooo how do u get your Ful up been eatin random things and it doesnt go back up



Try eating the colored grass. I use those to get my ful up.


----------



## kohkindachi (Sep 3, 2008)

asuri said:
			
		

> worked on my r4 firmware 1.18
> might have a fake r4 there


Same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No problem here


----------



## Cermage (Sep 3, 2008)

i recommend you do the crops tutorial at the beginning of the game, it gives you 3 free crops of turnips if you do it. you have to plant them during the tutorial though


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 5, 2008)

kohkindachi said:
			
		

> asuri said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No problem here too, man, even though it's dying it can still play new games, this R4 still got some endurance

I've played it, and somehow it kinda sucked, but maybe it's because I didn't played it far enough? We'll see......


----------



## DragonStefan (Sep 6, 2008)

im trying to get this game working for some hours now. 

I have the rom + patch arms7_fix (downloaded from this site).

I have M3 Game Manager V36.

I have a a M3 mini SD card.

I also have running on my card G6/M3DS Real System V3.9a.

The error i get is: Unable to read data. Turn power OFF and reinsert the Game Card???



Anyone suggestions..??


----------



## DragonStefan (Sep 7, 2008)

Anyone can help me? Or is my flashcard too old??

I have a kingston 1gb sdmini card

thx in advance


----------

